# Yet another mororcycle



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

This is a pencil of the Brough Superior. This motorcycle was dubbed the Rolls Royce of motorcycles and manufactured from 1919-1940. T.E. Lawrence "Lawrence of Arabia", owned seven of these motorcycles and eventually died from injuries after crashing one. I love to be able to see the mechanical parts of the engine and drive train....pure mechanical artistry.

This piece hangs in a customer's office near Fresno, Ca.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Apparently I get the unique distinction to be the first person to verbally commend you on this exquisite rendering of a fine product of aesthetics, engineering and performance. I'm neither capable nor covetous of such fidelity to detail and photo realism, but I'd be disingenuous to fail to acknowlege the profane technical proclivity of it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

I truly appreciate your comments.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Sometimes we are so awed by works of art they leave us speechless.  Beautifully and masterfully done!


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks TR....that means a lot to a self taught artist....keeps me going.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Far out, The detail is amazing. About how long do one of these take?


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Joey! I have about 20 hours in this piece. I also have a real job so it is a couple hours at a time here and there.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

corydulos said:


> Apparently I get the unique distinction to be the first person to verbally commend you on this exquisite rendering of a fine product of aesthetics, engineering and performance. I'm neither capable nor covetous of such fidelity to detail and photo realism, but I'd be disingenuous to fail to acknowlege the profane technical proclivity of it.


Yeah...what HE said. 
awesome work Blue...and one of my favorite subjects...
(wiping drool) greatness!


----------

